
Ask HN: Is there a word/concept for unintended irrationality by rational actors? - distraughtape
Example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18086692
======
jaclaz
I am not sure to understand the definition.

The reference example might be related to (intended or unintended)
irrationality by presumably/supposedly rational actors.

While the irrationality is very likely to be unintented, the issue revolves
around the assumption of rationality of the actors.

------
gjvc
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilt_(poker)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilt_\(poker\))

------
bediger4000
"Mistake". "Imperfect knowledge". "Cognitive Bias".

